

Anyone Interested in Articles on Using PyPy to Create New Languages? - tav
http://tav.espians.com/anyone-interested-in-articles-on-using-pypy-to-create-new-languages.html

======
devinj
Yes, absolutely. A project I've wanted to run with for a bit is writing a
Scheme implementation in PyPy. It would provide a wonderful way to better
learn the parts of Scheme I don't know, and use Scheme alongside Python code
(which is nice, because it would mean I could conveniently use Sexps as a data
language and do the data handling in Scheme, but do the real work in Python,
for example). I'd been looking into some of it idly, but as you say, there
isn't much.

More significantly, one of the projects I've been working on really requires a
new language, and while I could implement using, say, PyParsing and so on,
having free JIT is really nice.

~~~
j_baker
I've actually been working on a Scheme to Python bridge, but it's currently
very primitive and exists mainly to allow embedding the Python interpreter in
PLT Scheme.

<http://github.com/jasonbaker/pyscheme>

------
herdrick
I'd love to see this. Python just has better libraries in the most important
areas: numerical computation, machine learning, etc., than any other platform.
It's main downside is that you can only get at them from one language.

Can't wait to see a lisp on the Python platform.

------
chc
Very much.

One thing I would be interested in hearing that I haven't heard anyone mention
is how far it seems like a language can reasonably stray from Python without
essentially hitting its head on PyPy at every turn. For example, functional
languages have a hard time on the JVM due to its lack of tail call
elimination.

------
russell
Likewise interested, particularly if PyPy can support multicore concurrency.

------
m0th87
I asked about this on a separate PyPy thread, and got a useful answer from
magcius: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1375785>

But yes, I'd be interested!

------
sushibowl
Most definitely. It would be interesting to see how this compares to using
parrot as your platform. The two approaches differ completely in ideology, and
I wonder what would be easier to develop on.

------
cabalamat
Yes, very much so. I'm currently designing and implementing a language in
Python (designing and implementing it together, to see what features work).
I'm considering eventually implementing it on the JVM, to take advantage of
Java's multitude of libraries, but PyPy might be another option.

------
stcredzero
Such capabilities were in Smalltalk for a long time. Not much was done with
them.

~~~
s-phi-nl
Smalltalk doesn't have the library breadth for people to be attracted to its
virtual machine.

~~~
stcredzero
Chicken-egg. Parcplace made a conscious decision to be a boutique secret
weapon of the Fortune 500.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not poo-poohing the capability. Instead, consider it
the warning of someone whose been down the road before.

The problems won't be technical -- they'll be social!

------
SlyShy
I would love to see _why's Potion implemented in PyPy. You could call it
Pytion.

~~~
tansey
Pothon (poe-thon) sounds better to me.

------
j_baker
Yes, please.

